# Newbie Buying Used, Need Advice



## lou4gehrig (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to ask these questions. I am looking at trading my 02 RSX Type S for an 02-05 Audi TT Quattro, 1.8L Coupe. Most of them in my area here in Seattle, USA have 65,000 - 85,000 miles so I want to make sure I get something that can last 5-6 years (to 120,000+ miles) if I maintain it properly. Is this reasonable?

Is there a list of things I should check for on a car with this many miles? I read about the timing belt issue (replacement at 60k and 120k miles). What about the water pump, fuel injection, clutch, etc and other things that are expected to be addressed between 60-120k miles. I've read various things, but hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. I am sure someone on here will be able to help. you may get a better answer from the MK1 forum, than the new users forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a well kepped TT should cover 120000 miles with out any big problems just make sure the cam belt/water pump etc are changed every 60k or 5 years


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

